# 19" rims on 01 a6?



## vwenthusist (Apr 4, 2005)

I found some 19" rims with a 40mm offset they are 8.5 wide. wuz wondering if they would work on my a6 i have stock suspension. big jump from the stock 16's. im assuming id need spacers if they would fit. thanks


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's my 2001 w/ stock sport suspension. The wheels are 19" ASA GT1. Here is the specs on them 
Offset: 32mm Backspacing: 5.98" Bolt Pattern: 5-112 
Rec. Tire Size:235/35-19 
Weight: 28.0lbs 

and a pic for reference 










hope this helps :beer:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Good choice, especially with it being green. :thumbup:

Offset seems a little low though.


----------



## A2Everyday (Jun 4, 2007)

EK20 said:


> Good choice, especially with it being green. :thumbup:
> 
> Offset seems a little low though.


agreed. No spacers tho?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

It doesn't look like he mentioned any spacers so I'm not sure.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

No spacers. Just took them off the 2004 A4 and threw on my A6.

I have since put the stockers back on because my brother in law wanted to rock his 19's again. Funny thing is, the car is most def. quicker with the 16's. Doesn't take turns so great but quicker in a straight line for sure. The price you pay for a little style


----------



## cawley524 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey i was curious bc people are telling me im going to have problems with wanting certain rims . i have a 01 a6 quattro but my front calibers are HUGE! .. anyone with this problem ??


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

cawley524 said:


> Hey i was curious bc people are telling me im going to have problems with wanting certain rims . i have a 01 a6 quattro but my front calibers are HUGE! .. anyone with this problem ??


 Depends on your idea of huge.


----------



## cawley524 (Jun 21, 2010)

ok well my deffinition of huge is the stock front calipers on a 2001 a6 quattro ?:banghead:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Keep offsets near stock and you shouldn't have too much trouble.


----------



## raziel13 (Sep 24, 2010)

19'' BBS CH's, not sure of the offset, they came with the car.
Also the guy i bought it from didn't tell me but it has H&R Coil overs. Im assuming its lowered a little bit but as to how much, im not too sure.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow that looks pretty good. :thumbup:


----------



## PakmanA6 (Sep 24, 2010)

My Audi is lowered almost 2 inches, front and rear.. I'm unsure of the offset of these wheels, but I did have to use spacers in the front.


----------



## cawley524 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks , cars look great


----------

